# logsplitter side table



## squib (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone know where i can get a side table for huskke 22 ton unit.?  Would it be better to use a bolt on or weld on table.?

Herman


----------



## SigElec (Nov 28, 2009)

I just built a table for my Huskee 22 ton Tuesday.  Made mine a clamp on.  I didn't want to drill holes in the beam to mount it, and wanted to be able to install and remove quickly as it needs to come off to use the splitter vertical.


----------



## squib (Nov 28, 2009)

Sig,

Would mind sharing some pix & info. on how yo made it. ?

Thanks,  herman


----------



## SigElec (Nov 28, 2009)

Check out this thread, 
	
	



```
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/21757/
```
  Scroll down to the post by aussieblake. The one I built clamps on the bottom flange of the beam similar to this one.  My camera is on the fritz, I'll try to take some pix of mine with my phone later today.


----------



## blel (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't think bolting one on would be a problem. I think the new ones come predrilled for Speeco's own table.

SigElec     I like the looks of yours. Seriously, what would one cost?


----------



## SigElec (Nov 28, 2009)

The one in the link I posted was built by aussieblake.  I got some ideas from his on making it a clamp on rather than bolting it on as I wanted it to be quick to remove when I want to use the splitter vertical.  I don't know what it would cost to build one.  I made mine from odds and ends I had laying around.  All I have in it is some time and welding rod.


----------



## Scott in IN (Nov 29, 2009)

I got one of these and it works great...
http://cgi.ebay.com/24x-CRADLE-FIRE...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414af1aaa5


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Scott in IN said:
			
		

> I got one of these and it works great...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/24x-CRADLE-FIRE...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414af1aaa5



I got one of those too...


----------



## Justin M (Dec 1, 2009)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> I got one of those too...



X3


----------



## Shipper50 (Dec 2, 2009)

Justin M said:
			
		

> CTwoodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x4

Shipper


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 2, 2009)

When you split a 20" round and half of it is laying on the table, do the splits squeeze through to the ground or are you handling every split as it comes off the wedge?


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 2, 2009)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> When you split a 20" round and half of it is laying on the table, do the splits squeeze through to the ground or are you handling every split as it comes off the wedge?



Not sure what would squeeze through to the ground?  Do you mean off the end of the splitter?  One half just flops on the table and the other half has your hand on it and is still resting on the beam as the splitter returns to the top.  Just a flip and the log is in position to split again.  Once that half is split, I toss the splits from the first half on the ground/into the trailer/into the pile and grab the other half.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a big fat wedge on the end of the beam.  So, the splits pretty much go off the side of the splitter.  That works great for me because I park the splitter on the edge of a terrace I made uphill of my heap and the splits don't get touched again until they are dry.  I can usually grab the first half of the round and set it aside but it is tougher to grab the bigger ones.  A table would help with the first half of the bigger rounds but I don't want to have to touch every split that comes off the splitter.


----------



## squib (Dec 3, 2009)

Until i get a work side  table this sorta kinda works.. Just splittin right into the trailer.


----------



## wetwood (Dec 3, 2009)

Scott in IN said:
			
		

> I got one of these and it works great...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/24x-CRADLE-FIRE...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414af1aaa5



I have been looking for something like this to put on my 35 ton Huskee . Could someone tell me how they attach to the splitter? Do you have to drill holes? Pics would be great.


----------



## Shipper50 (Dec 3, 2009)

wetwood said:
			
		

> Scott in IN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy who sells the above on Ebay sends the bolts and diagram to mount the table. You drill 3 holes in the beam and its a snap from there. Its well worth the money since you don't have to bend over to pick up the splits.

If I can  install the table, anyone can. ;-) 

Shipper


----------



## Nic36 (Dec 4, 2009)

I was going to order one from the guy on eBay. I was confused on how it mounted. I sent him a message asking him about that. He said I would mount it to the predrilled holes on the I-beam. Unfortunately, mine (Huskee 22 Ton) does not have predrilled holes. From reading this thread, I don't guess the Huskee 22 Ton splitter comes predrilled.

So, Shipper, you drilled the holes yourself? I would do that if I had to, but that seems like it would be awfully hard to do.


----------



## Shipper50 (Dec 5, 2009)

Nic36 said:
			
		

> I was going to order one from the guy on eBay. I was confused on how it mounted. I sent him a message asking him about that. He said I would mount it to the predrilled holes on the I-beam. Unfortunately, mine (Huskee 22 Ton) does not have predrilled holes. From reading this thread, I don't guess the Huskee 22 Ton splitter comes predrilled.
> 
> So, Shipper, you drilled the holes yourself? I would do that if I had to, but that seems like it would be awfully hard to do.


I drilled mine and it was piece of cake. If you do it, you will find the beam is not as hard as one would think. It might have taken 5 mins to drill the holes.

Shipper


----------



## Nic36 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ah, OK. I was thinking it would take much longer than that to drill through the I-beam.

I guess I will order one and give it a go.

Thanks.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 5, 2009)

Need a sharp bit and continually oil the end (bar chain oil is great for this). Don't let the bit heat up. Go slow and steady so you can see the peels coming away.


----------



## squib (Dec 7, 2009)

How do you contact the person on ebay that is selling the side table for the huskee log splitter.? I saw no place to send a email to him.

herman


----------



## Shipper50 (Dec 7, 2009)

herman said:
			
		

> How do you contact the person on ebay that is selling the side table for the huskee log splitter.? I saw no place to send a email to him.
> 
> herman


If you look at the listing link, it will show you on the right hand side of the page under sellers name and feedback rating, it will show ask the seller a question. Click on that and it open a page where you can ask the seller different questions.

Shipper


----------



## Stevebass4 (Feb 17, 2010)

guys with the troy built splitters  quick question 

my ebay table just arrived and i plan to install it this weekend however my splitter is in the neighbor lady's garage (she is kind enough to let me store it there) 

do you just use the holes that the OEM table is mounted to?  or did you have to drill through the Ibeam 

Thanks


----------



## Shipper50 (Feb 17, 2010)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> guys with the troy built splitters  quick question
> 
> my ebay table just arrived and i plan to install it this weekend however my splitter is in the neighbor lady's garage (she is kind enough to let me store it there)
> 
> ...


I drilled mine through the I beam as I didn't see any other way of mounting it. I think the directions you get from the guy shows where to drill it and what size bit you need.

Shipper


----------



## Stevebass4 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Shipper - i know the huskee splitters need to be drilled out but not too sure about the Troy spliiters (that's what i have but i dont keep it at my house)


----------



## Scott in IN (Feb 28, 2010)

I followed the ebay guy directions on my Husky when I drilled the holes, which was a real easy job (don't let it scare you).  If I had to do it over again I would have centered the table / holes around 19" (which is the max length split my stove will take) instead of whole length of the ram.  It's not that big of a deal but it would have made it a little nicer.


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 28, 2010)

Ja, ditto on using oil on the bit.  Slow and steady pressure is better than high speed.  Drill the hole in two steps, first with a much smaller bit.  After the first hole is done, bolt the table in place to locate the second hole and start the hole by drilling through the hole in the table.  THis will keep the bit from "walking" off the mark.  Once it is started, take the table off to drill it like you did the first hole.

Mount the table as high as will clear and closer to the base like Scott said.


----------



## Stevebass4 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks guys - got it done yesterday. broke a few cheap drill bits in the process but the table is mounted and ready for use (wont be spitting until the mud season is over)


----------



## gorsuchmill (Mar 1, 2010)

Follow the link below to a splitting table I put together last spring (scroll to the end). I got some free kindorf and the rest was about $20. It took about an hour to make and simply clamps onto the beam. It can be installed/removed in about 5 minutes.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/37141/


----------



## Gooserider (Mar 2, 2010)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys - got it done yesterday. broke a few cheap drill bits in the process but the table is mounted and ready for use (wont be *spitting* until the mud season is over)



Dunno, I always spit more during mud season - hate that damn grit between the teeth feeling.... :lol:  

Gooserider


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 2, 2010)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Stevebass4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try taking your teeth out. :lol: 

Mud's not really a problem what with all the bark and wood chips from the bucking.


----------



## Stevebass4 (Mar 2, 2010)

wise guys  

i like doing all my bucking, splitting, stacking  late spring summer early fall


----------

